# Gameness vs Contract Killer and brazilian cut gis?



## OldManJim (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey I just started bjj and am looking for a good gi. The coach has wholesale through several companies but gameness pearl and CK Discipline caught my eye. The CK is a Brazilian cut, whatever that means. I'm a big guy 6'8" and 275 and according to the CK website id wear an A5.  The Gameness website says id wear an A6...im not too sure which. There is a guy in my class who is in an A5 in the same exact CK and he is about my height although  he doesn't have a beer belly like me. I'm leaning towards Gameness but I love that CK Discipline. Any pointers or help?


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't have experience with those particular gis but I would just recommend paying attention to how thick they are. They're usually single or double weave. The single weave are lighter weight and so will breathe easier but you're rolling and putting them through a lot of abuse, so don't expect them to last as long as a double weave. Mine have all been double weave and they still get the wear and tear.

Also realize that there will be some slight differences between sizes between the manufacturers and their cuts. Sometimes you just have to find a middle ground. My real size is somewhere between an A2 and A3 but I wear A3 because A2 is too short... they wind up being high waters on me. My recommendation is to go a little big because you can always hot wash to shrink to size but you can't grow one that's too small.


----------



## WolverineBJJ (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey there, OldManJim...for Gameness, I'd go with the A6 Pearl. Double-weave, cotton-poly twill blend pants, super comfortable to roll in and durable. The Pearl is all I use for competition/training.


----------

